# AIRPORT PARKING



## Dogswotsits (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Folks

Does anyone know where I can park a 27ft motorhome either within or near to any of the London Airports, such as Luton, Gatwick, Heathrow, Stanstead.

I presume that most of the normal car parks have height and lenght restrictions.

Regards
Dave


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Courtlands might be worth a try........0870 850 2825.
We've used their 'off airport' parking Gatwick on several occasions. Very efficient. Our camper is 6m tho' I dunno about 27ft.
If they can't accomodate yous they might know a man who can??


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

wouldnt it be cheaper to leave it on a nearby camp site and bus or taxi in


----------



## Dogswotsits (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for the replies
It may well be ideal to leave it on a nearby campsite and taxi in. Hopefully someone can suggest campsites nearby that are willing to offer that service. My next trip overseas is out of Luton airport next week so I am keen to know if anyone has used a campsite or airport parking near Luton.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

this is 10.5 miles from luton
Breakspear Way Caravan Club Site, Buncefield Lane, Breakspear Way, Hemel Hempstead HP2 4TZ [Tel:~ 01442 268466] 4½ac; 60 pitches; 39 hdstandings; toilet block (ltd lndry facs); mv service pt; gas & Gaz; playframe; PTA; garage shop adj; supermarket 2m; restaurant nearby; TV good; non-members admitted; open

this is 5.5 miles and is a 5 van cl
W. J. Abraham, Great Plummers Farm, Peters Green, Luton LU2 9PP [Tel:~01438 832262 or 015827 67815] 2½ac, open all year, advance bkg req, no tents, £4


----------



## Dogswotsits (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for those suggestions.
Dave


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If you are a member the Caravan Club, their site at Amberley fields at the end of the runway at Gatwick!! will store it for you.


----------

